# Food Safety News - 03/18/2021...... Some leafy greens added to Dirty Dozen, strawberries still at top of the EWG’s list



## daveomak.fs (Mar 18, 2021)

*Some leafy greens added to Dirty Dozen, strawberries still at top of the EWG’s list*
By Coral Beach on Mar 18, 2021 12:05 am This year’s Dirty Dozen list from the Environmental Working Group opens with a statement about COVID-19 and food safety, encouraging consumers to continue to eat fresh fruits and vegetables during the pandemic. Officials with the non-profit organization also say certain leafy greens, including kale and spinach, are among the fresh produce commodities most contaminated with... Continue Reading


*Expert says COVID-19 guidance from FAO and WHO is ‘misleading’*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 18, 2021 12:03 am The WHO and FAO interim guidelines on COVID-19 and food safety are flawed, according to one expert who is hoping a planned update will solve the problem. Roger Cook said the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) and World Health Organization (WHO) interim guidance published in April 2020 suggested COVID-19 was a food safety issue. “That... Continue Reading


*U.S.-Canada pact to promote pork trade in event of swine fever breakout in feral hogs*
By News Desk on Mar 18, 2021 12:01 am The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s (USDA) Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) and the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) have developed a protocol to help ensure bilateral trade will continue if African swine fever (ASF) is detected in feral swine in either country, while still absent from domestic swine. The intent of the protocol... Continue Reading


*Singapore plans bill to manage food safety risks; posts updates on outbreaks*
By News Desk on Mar 18, 2021 12:00 am Singapore is to introduce a bill on food safety and security later this year to better manage new and emerging risks. The Singapore Food Agency (SFA), formed in 2019, will propose the act to consolidate and strengthen official powers that are currently in several pieces of legislation. Desmond Tan, minister of state for sustainability and... Continue Reading


*CFIA warns consumers about certain apricot kernel products that may cause cyanide poisoning*
By News Desk on Mar 17, 2021 02:25 pm The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) has issued a warning about certain apricot kernel products packed by Wah Yan Tong, as they contain excessive amygdalin which may cause acute cyanide poisoning. This warning was triggered by CFIA test results. Earlier this month the Canadian agency announced a recall of other apricot pits. Apricot kernels, the pit... Continue Reading


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 18, 2021)

Sounds like business as usual from the FAO and WHO.


----------

